# Ebene / Fläche füllen / hilfe



## ggenesiss (18. Juni 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem und zwar möchte ich eine lerre Ebene mit einen Muster füllen, sodass man nur das Muster sieht. Aber wenn ich eine neue Ebene erstelle und dann auf "Flächen füllen" (Muster auswählen.. usw) gehe, zeigt er mir kein Muster an. ER zeigt mir gar nichts an.
Ich frag euch also, wie ich eine lerre Ebene mit einen Muster füllen kann, sodass man nur das Muster sieht.
thx im vorraus

gez ggenesiss


----------



## freekazoid (18. Juni 2002)

hmm...gute frage.
haste auch alles richtig eingestellt und auch sicher keine markierung angewählt?


----------



## ggenesiss (18. Juni 2002)

*hmmm*

hoho,

kk und wie geht es dann in einer Makierung?? hehe will nicht das ganze Bild mit einen Muster haben. Also nur einen Teil (Makierung).

gez ggenesiss


----------



## freekazoid (18. Juni 2002)

teil markieren den du füllen willst
füllwerkzeug auswählen
oben in der leiste bei 'Füllung:' 'Füllen mit: '  auswählen
auswahl füllen.

voilà


----------



## ggenesiss (18. Juni 2002)

*wo?*

Wo steht das mit der Füllung?
Ich will, dass die Makierung transparent bleibt und nur das Muster zu sehen ist. Nunja finde nicht das, was du meinst


----------



## freekazoid (18. Juni 2002)

guckst du


----------



## ggenesiss (18. Juni 2002)

*loel*

muhh bei mir ist das nicht da 
wo soll ich draufdrücken, damit ich es nach oben bekomme?
oder liegt es daran, dass ich v6 hab?!?


----------



## ggenesiss (18. Juni 2002)

*danke*

hihoo

DANKE habs gefunden


----------



## Mythos007 (18. Juni 2002)

Lest doch bitte einmal das gottverdammte HANDBUCH !!!


----------

